# System.exit(0);



## Guest (24. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

mir ist der Befehl System.exit(0) klar. Was bedeutet System.exit(8) bzw. System.exit(9)? Was sagen diese Zahlen aus? Sind das Einstellungen im Betriebssystem?

Danke Ferdi


----------



## SlaterB (24. Sep 2007)

ein Rückgabewert an den Aufrufer, z.B. ein Fehlercode,
im Fehlerfall kann man keine komplizierten Protokolle aushandeln,
da konzentriert man sich auf das wesentliche 

0 heißt kein Fehler,
aber idealerweise brauchst du dieses Relikt aus der Vorzeit nicht
(die Operation schon, der Code weniger wichtig)

was ist überhaupt mit API lesen?


----------



## maki (24. Sep 2007)

Das ist der Rückgabecode der VM, das OS werted ihn aus.
Normalerweise steht 0 für "alles ok".

System.exit(..) ist übrigens nicht ohne, brauchst du das denn wirklich?


----------



## Gast (24. Sep 2007)

Ich hatte es in einem Bespielprogramm gelesen!
Danke für die Antworten!

Ferdi


----------



## JPKI (24. Sep 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> System.exit(..) ist übrigens nicht ohne


Wie meinen?


----------



## maki (24. Sep 2007)

> Wie meinen?


http://www.javapractices.com/Topic86.cjp

Es gibt natürlich Anwendungsbereiche, allerdings gibt es auch bereiche wo man das tunlichst unterlassen sollte.


----------



## JPKI (24. Sep 2007)

Ach so, ich dachte jetzt die native Implementierung wäre verbuggt oder so. Aber trotzdem gut zu wissen.


----------

